# A new record!



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

AKRON, Ohio - District 3 Youth Fishing area attracts thousands of young anglers.









More...


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Excellent! We need to perpetuate our sport, & kids benefit greatly from exposure to the outdoors, as do we who take them.
Mike


----------

